# Tom Bihn Backpacks: Opinions? Buying in Canada?



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been looking at the Tom Bihn Brain Bag since it looks like it would be big enough to carry all my stuff and protect a laptop well (will probably pair it with the Monolith sleeve). I have alot of trouble finding bags that are big enough to carry everything I need (I forever find myself carrying stuff in my hands because it won't fit) and I seem to destroy bags fairly quickly, but this looks pretty tough, and although its expensive, if it lasts longer than most of my bags do, it would be worth it.

*Basically, I'm wondering if anyone has any hands on experiene with the Brain Bag, and if so, what they think of it...construction, size, layout etc.? Also, does anyone know of anywhere to buy these in Canada? A quick search on ehMac revealed a link, www.tombihncanada.com, but the link is dead. Any help would be great, thanks in advance! *


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out the Heys "epac" bags. I have one Its got beautiful laptop compartment plus plenty of room in the main parts. Really its a 5 star bag.


----------



## iMatvei (Apr 4, 2000)

Love my Smart Alec backpack also. It is really nice and would buy another one if it was stolen "god forbid".

I also have the Monolith inside for my Ibook and a Em2 for my mini.


----------



## holy1 (Sep 14, 2003)

I second the heys epac. Best laptop bag I've had.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for the input! Heys makes some cool bags (although their site is brutal on dial up :lmao: ) but I don't think its quite big enough for my uses.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

There's this company out of SF that makes bags like these and they're madly popular with the local bike couriers. I've forgotten the name and google hasn't helped in finding them. Any ideas, folks?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

bandersnatch said:


> There's this company out of SF that makes bags like these and they're madly popular with the local bike couriers. I've forgotten the name and google hasn't helped in finding them. Any ideas, folks?


I believe you're referring to Timbuk2

I'm a Crumpler fan, myself.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

jasonwood said:


> I believe you're referring to Timbuk2
> 
> I'm a Crumpler fan, myself.


yes, this was them! thank you so much, friend.


----------

